# CD's



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

A friend said 'why not paint them' when he saw me going to dump 50 old CD's, 'you could sell them at the local church craft fair in Spring'.

Do CD's (shinny side ) need preparing first for oil paints?

Problem having to sign in twice.

I've obviously signed in to get to this page and type in my message but in saving or previewing its told me I'm not signed in so had to sign in again.

Anyone else had this problem? I'm getting rather fed up with it and is making me decide whether to leave this forum and find one on which this doens't happen. I can't find any reason its caused my end.

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm sure that sign in problem must be very frustrating. I haven't heard of anyone else having it. Perhaps you should try a different browser and see if the problem goes away. I use either Firefox or IE. Anyone else have any ideas?

Another thought is you might send a note to ARTadmin. Perhaps they are aware of this problem. They are the technical folks.


----------



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I'm sure that sign in problem must be very frustrating. I haven't heard of anyone else having it. Perhaps you should try a different browser and see if the problem goes away. I use either Firefox or IE. Anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> Another thought is you might send a note to ARTadmin. Perhaps they are aware of this problem. They are the technical folks.


 
Thanks Terry, just dropped them a line see what they say, will let you know which end caused it, mine or theirs.
When I get around to it will post pic on CD had a look on the net some have put a landscape on and made the CD in to a clock.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am using google chrome and sometimes have that same sign in issue. It hasn't happened often..but it has happened. It usually saves my message though so it's not really a huge deal for me. 

As for your CDs..no clue as I have never actually painted on one but I did find this article, that I thought was interesting, on how to prepare them. Using sandpaper to help the paint adhere makes a lot of sense. Not sure if it will work with oil paints but don't know that it could hurt to try.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7731031_paint-cd-decor.html


----------



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I am using google chrome and sometimes have that same sign in issue. It hasn't happened often..but it has happened. It usually saves my message though so it's not really a huge deal for me.
> 
> As for your CDs..no clue as I have never actually painted on one but I did find this article, that I thought was interesting, on how to prepare them. Using sandpaper to help the paint adhere makes a lot of sense. Not sure if it will work with oil paints but don't know that it could hurt to try.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7731031_paint-cd-decor.html


 thanks for tip can't access prep link not on face book friend had problems with his so we both cancelled accounts..


----------

